
Konami code on French Presidential candidate Bayrou website - harscoat
http://bayrou.fr/
======
marcusf
Very amusing :-) I imagine it was designed to and will go viral. Having no
insight in to the french election, he seems like a bit of an outsider, though?

In general, it's interesting to see campaigns across the globe shifting to a
more digital campaign strategy. The latest Economist issue had a note on how
the Obama Campaign has spent $12m on digital, compared to $3m on TV and radio
ads (<http://www.economist.com/node/21552590>)

~~~
brohee
He's an outsider, but being right in the middle of the favorites he's well
positioned to crown the king, his importance is way over his actual voter
share.

------
gulbrandr
Here is the JS code: <http://bayrou.fr/js/konamicode.js>

The 2 codes:

↑↑↓↓←➝←➝BA

AB➝←➝←↓↓↑↑

~~~
CGamesPlay
Does it read backwards, or is that just a gimmick? (I don't understand
French.)

~~~
nekgrim
It read backwards.

------
mshron
To those of you that have forgotten: ↑↑↓↓←➝←➝BA

------
redthrowaway
Cool as it is, I actually feel put off by this site. The Konami Code on
websites has always been an easter egg, with some cute-but-meaningless result.
This just feels manufactured. It's kind of like seeing someone use a meme in
real life; it's just wrong.

------
bearwithclaws
For those with slow internet connections (like me), if the movie hangs, right
click on the fancybox, unselect/select play to resume the movie.

------
nextstep
For those of us on a touch screen, would someone describe what happens?

~~~
redthrowaway
A video pops up with the candidate cast as a character in an old-school video
game, with 8-bit Legend of Zelda-esque music in the background. A bunch of
French scrolls by on the screen, with the gist (from what I can tell) being
"the final battle approaches, insert vote to continue".

------
p4bl0
As cool as this can be, it is not a good reason to vote for someone. That goes
without saying but it goes better saying it, especially for this kind of
candidate who almost only position himself as being neither one of the two
"main" candidates.

~~~
elliottcarlson
Obviously it's not a good enough reason to vote for someone, but it will bring
more traffic to his site and possibly cause more people to look in to him as a
potential candidate if they had previously ignored him since he wasn't a main
candidate. It's a smart use of social networking and tapping in to younger
generations.

~~~
tonfa
Not so young generation, I am not sure how much the young voters (18+) knows
about the konami code. It is more about the 25-35 generation.

~~~
elliottcarlson
True - but then again I think the Konami code does have some cross over to the
younger (18+) crowd as well - not for nostalgia, but because it has become
part of gamer culture due to it's use on websites. I'd be willing to bet that
a sufficient amount of people in that age bracket would still be aware of what
the Konami code is to a certain extent.

